# Worm then wait 30 minutes???????????????



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

Is that about right, worm horse then wait about 30 minutes to feed. Someone told me that the worms cling to their lungs and when you worm them, wait and let it get in their systyem good then feed them bout 30 mins later, the worms will come to eat when you feed the horse and get to eat the yummy wormer as well lol. Is that bout right?

​


----------



## abbyshamrock (Jul 12, 2010)

The only thing I've heard, is that you wait the next day to ride a horse after you deworm them. Last week I gave my very skinny horse dewormer and then let her go into pasture. She has gained about 100 pounds since then. I was never told you had to wait 30 minutes before they eat. You could always look on the back of the dewormer box and see what the instructions say  I hope this helps!!


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

Worms clinging to horses lungs??? i've never heard this. 

This is what i know...
Horse Wormer is considered to be a neurotoxin and as such affects the nervous system of the worm. so it is absorbed through the GI tract of the animal, kills the parasite, and the animal expels the rest. I wouldn't assume that food consumption would change it's efficacy. 
Although, i am not a vet.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Um. No. People come up with some crazy theories, though....


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

This sounds like an old wives tale and doesn't make sense to me. I've been around horses all my life (back to when the vet came out and tube wormed 'em yearly) and never heard this. I've been known to sneak dewormer into their feed so they'll get it and have never had a problem with it not being effective. I do agree you should wait to ride until the next day, so I deworm at night and then they're good to go next morning.


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> This sounds like an old wives tale and doesn't make sense to me. I've been around horses all my life (back to when the vet came out and tube wormed 'em yearly) and never heard this. I've been known to sneak dewormer into their feed so they'll get it and have never had a problem with it not being effective. I do agree you should wait to ride until the next day, so I deworm at night and then they're good to go next morning.


thanks for all the replied. I wormed mine about 10 am this morning so at about 8pm would that be alright or might it be best to wait to tommorow? That would be about 10 hrs. I wonder why is it bad though to ride say even a few hrs after deworming?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

nyg052003 said:


> thanks for all the replied. I wormed mine about 10 am this morning so at about 8pm would that be alright or might it be best to wait to tommorow? That would be about 10 hrs. I wonder why is it bad though to ride say even a few hrs after deworming?


Because of the toxins and the worms you're trying to make them pass. I had a trainer explain that it was just that much more stress on their system, you've given them poison to kill the worms and now you're asking them to perform as an athlete after litterally poisoning them. She told me to think about how I thought I would perform after eating a small amount of strychnine or something? Ok, I got her point! So now I just give them time off. 10 hrs is probably enough, I usually do mine at evening feeding around 5 pm and then next day I don't worry about it, regardless of time and I've not had any colic or other problems.


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Because of the toxins and the worms you're trying to make them pass. I had a trainer explain that it was just that much more stress on their system, you've given them poison to kill the worms and now you're asking them to perform as an athlete after litterally poisoning them. She told me to think about how I thought I would perform after eating a small amount of strychnine or something? Ok, I got her point! So now I just give them time off. 10 hrs is probably enough, I usually do mine at evening feeding around 5 pm and then next day I don't worry about it, regardless of time and I've not had any colic or other problems.


makes sense to me. I would probably wait to tommorow but not even sure i will have the time as I have to do the lawn. If i do though, it will just be a nice maybe 20 minute stroll thru the woods behind my property. I want to see how he does with this new bit I got.


----------

